# Surgery went well today.........



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2012)

After 6 months of dealing with a torn meniscus in my right knee I had surgery to repair it today. So far so good..........


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 14, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy and healthy recovery Sir!  

P.S. BE DILIGENT IN YOUR REHAB!


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2012)

We can rebuild him!  We can make him stronger!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 14, 2012)

yow.  get better, sir!


----------



## granfire (Feb 14, 2012)

speedy recovery!


----------



## Gemini (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's to a speedy recovery! 

Here's help towards that end.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. The injury is totally unrelated to martial arts, and happened over last summer while doing yard work. 
All the years in karate, and the back yard did me in, by stepping in a pothole and jamming my knee twice over a few weeks. That coupled with pushing the treadmill thing too much, and that was it.  
The doctor did say that other then age related wear, the knees were in fairly good shape. Plus one for martial arts and years of stretching for keeping the body going..............


----------



## Gemini (Feb 14, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Thanks to all of you. The injury is totally unrelated to martial arts, and happened over last summer while doing yard work.
> All the years in karate, and the back yard did me in, by stepping in a pothole and jamming my knee twice over a few weeks. That coupled with pushing the treadmill thing too much, and that was it.
> The doctor did say that other then age related wear, the knees were in fairly good shape. Plus one for martial arts and years of stretching for keeping the body going..............


I swear sometimes it seems the mat is the safest place to be. I got 14 stitches in my ankle falling off my bike. lol.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck with your recovery.

I hope you learned your lesson. Yard work is dangerous! Pay the neighbor kid to do it.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2012)

Crazy as it sounds, for me also. As hard as we trained and sparred, I got hurt outside of the dojo more often.


----------



## decepticon (Feb 14, 2012)

Please be sure to follow the advice of your physician carefully during rehab. I used to be a licensed massage therapist and one of the most common types of injury I had to treat were those from people who either did not finish rehab or those who overdid things too soon and reinjured themselves.

The program we always followed was to allow time for healing, then to incorporate light stretching to be increased slowly, and then (and only then!) to begin strengthening and to increase that slowly also. I have never seen injury problems in people who followed that plan, and I saw tons of them in folks who didn't. So please don't be too quick to get back to strength work!


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck with the recovery.  I hope its a speedy one!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2012)

decepticon said:


> Please be sure to follow the advice of your physician carefully during rehab. I used to be a licensed massage therapist and one of the most common types of injury I had to treat were those from people who either did not finish rehab or those who overdid things too soon and reinjured themselves.
> 
> The program we always followed was to allow time for healing, then to incorporate light stretching to be increased slowly, and then (and only then!) to begin strengthening and to increase that slowly also. I have never seen injury problems in people who followed that plan, and I saw tons of them in folks who didn't. So please don't be too quick to get back to strength work!


Thanks for the great advice. I do tend to be one of those individuals that feels you can work through the pain, and rush the healing along. When I got home this morning from the one day surgery, I felt great until the meds wore off. Right now the leg is elevated with ice. It is hard to teach an old dog new tricks, but the wife is helping out there.


----------



## K-man (Feb 14, 2012)

seasoned said:


> The doctor did say that other then age related wear, the knees were in fairly good shape. Plus one for martial arts and years of stretching for keeping the body going..............


They always like to remind us of the age thing, but the alternative is much worse!  Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to hear that things went well, my friend.  

I also am one of those stubborn so-and-soes who, despite how much I might whine about the pain, will tend to keep pushing at it - the theory being, I think, to prove that I am more stubborn than it and I wont be bossed around :lol:.

With my recent bout of adhesive capsulitis tho', my phsio reiterated so often that if I worked my shoulder too hard I would make it worse and end up having to have surgery to fix it, that, amazing at is seems, I actually listened to her and took it steady .


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2012)

Heal well, good sir. And listen to your Physical Therapist like you listened to your first instructor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2012)

Heal quickly my friend!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck with healing quickly and well.  I had knee surgery a couple of years ago to repair damage caused by being hit by a car.  It does take time.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2012)

All in all I feel good. First day was the best because of the surgery pain meds. The next day was bad while I tried to handle the pain myself. Third day is a charm, with the knee looking and feeling better. Thanks for all the words of encouragement from everyone.  Wes


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry the picture came out soooo big, honest the swelling is not that bad................


----------



## Jenna (Feb 16, 2012)

Great news Wes, I did not even know you were scheduled for slicin n dicin  Glad your recuperation has been progressing well.  What kind of rehab for the injury have you been prescribed can I ask?  Knees are a tough fix I think?  My wishes as ever, Jenna


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2012)

I have an appointment in a week, but the Doc gave me some post op blood clot prevention exercises to do a few times a day, called ankle pumps, along with quadriceps tightening and straight leg raises. I will post again after the appointment.


----------

